# Corp HST payment question



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

This may be obvious to some of you, but if I'm making HST/GST installment payments (this is my second quarter), i use the "Payment to Federal - GST/HST Payment (GST-P)", and not the "Federal - GST/HST Return (GST34)" correct? 

I assume the return is for the year end return?


----------



## Helianthus (Oct 19, 2010)

You are correct.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation!


----------

